# CarPlay stopped playing navigation audio for Waze and Apple Maps. Please help!



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yesterday when I was using Waze through Apple CarPlay in my 2016 Gen 2 Cruze, the audio suddenly stopped playing. The map works fine but no audio turn by turn directions, etc. The exact same problem is happening in Apple Maps. No settings have changed. The volume is on and it's set to play the sounds. The radio works perfectly, otherwise.

I tried using a different cable and my wife's phone and the results were the same. No sound for Navigation in the Cruze. All other phone sounds work correctly--music, Siri, calls, etc. My phone Waze/Apple Maps work just fine through CarPlay in my wife's Jetta.

I haven't changed any settings in the car.

Any ideas? I can't seem to find any info on this issue online. Please help!

Thanks!!


----------

